# Best Yellow plastisol ink for Black shirts



## Jschmidt (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi everyone! I do a lot of t-shirts for a local school district whose colors are Black and Athletic Gold. It seems they usually want black t-shirts with the athletic gold (yellow) printed on it. I have yet to find a yellow ink that is not really thin, and prints well on black..even with an undercoat. I have tried a few different brands, including International Coating and Ryonet. I would love some suggestions!


----------

